# Is Voxos worth the purchase?



## Zero Music Knowledge (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm thinking of getting Voxos but I don't know if it's worth it as there aren't that many comments about it, in this forum or elsewhere, at least for Staffpad.

Hoping anyone who has it could share their likes or dislikes about it, satisfied or regrets with it.

Thanks


----------



## Markastellor (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes, I had the same problem. I found very few reviews for it and the audio examples on the Cinesamples website left me with a lot of questions, especially concerning the 2.0 version. But it was on sale and I decided to go for it. I'm glad I did. Very good, very natural sound in my opinion. The word constructor is limited by the number of syllables it has, but it is far more realistic than most. Below I'll attach a link to a song I composed using it. I used a bunch of different choral libraries, but VOXOS is by itself around 2 minutes 40 seconds into the piece. You will hear the phrase "Miserere" and then another phrase after two measures of organ music. These were done with the phrase creation feature. It's particularly nice because you don't have to time stretch and you can match the beat of your song perfectly. It also has the ability to do really loud sounds as though the singers are straining. Overall I find it versatile and useful. I also have Dominus, Mystica, Cantus, Genesis and quite a few 8dio vocal libraries. You can hear several of them in the piece below. Each have their strong points....but overall Voxos is one of my favorites. I personally wouldn't pay full price for it...but I never pay full price for anything...Cinesamples has good sales if you can wait. And personally I have had very good experiences with the company. They answered my questions quickly, and once when I just missed a sale by about a half hour they were very generous in giving me a refund for the extra money I'd spent.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 30, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> Yes, I had the same problem. I found very few reviews for it and the audio examples on the Cinesamples website left me with a lot of questions, especially concerning the 2.0 version. But it was on sale and I decided to go for it. I'm glad I did. Very good, very natural sound in my opinion. The word constructor is limited by the number of syllables it has, but it is far more realistic than most. Below I'll attach a link to a song I composed using it. I used a bunch of different choral libraries, but VOXOS is by itself around 2 minutes 40 seconds into the piece. You will hear the phrase "Miserere" and then another phrase after two measures of organ music. These were done with the phrase creation feature. It's particularly nice because you don't have to time stretch and you can match the beat of your song perfectly. It also has the ability to do really loud sounds as though the singers are straining. Overall I find it versatile and useful. I also have Dominus, Mystica, Cantus, Genesis and quite a few 8dio vocal libraries. You can hear several of them in the piece below. Each have their strong points....but overall Voxos is one of my favorites. I personally wouldn't pay full price for it...but I never pay full price for anything...Cinesamples has good sales if you can wait. And personally I have had very good experiences with the company. They answered my questions quickly, and once when I just missed a sale by about a half hour they were very generous in giving me a refund for the extra money I'd spent.



The OP ist talking about the Voxos for StaffPad, not Kontakt.


----------



## Markastellor (Aug 30, 2022)

Whoops! My bad.


----------



## prasad_v (Aug 30, 2022)

I found it to be quite useful. Listing some staffpad score videos below

You can check this out at given timestamp


and the following near the end of the piece


and these


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 30, 2022)

I have found it to be much better than I thought it would be. I’d definitely pick it up on a sale.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 30, 2022)

Zero Music Knowledge said:


> I'm thinking of getting Voxos but I don't know if it's worth it as there aren't that many comments about it, in this forum or elsewhere, at least for Staffpad.
> 
> Hoping anyone who has it could share their likes or dislikes about it, satisfied or regrets with it.
> 
> Thanks


Worth getting? Some nice things. Good variety of sounds. Murmurs and screams even! Good word builder. Nice to have a Boys Choir with the Adults. Only 2 legato patches. Ooh and Ahh controlled by CC2. Nice solo voices too. Smooth as butter, good programming. I like it for Layering with Strezov. It adds a certain smoothness that fills out the sound.

Worth it? on discount yes. Vocal bundle goes on sale 60% once or twice a year.


----------



## brandowalk (Aug 31, 2022)

If you want voices in StaffPad, it’s a no brainer. I used Voxos here with solo cello (Tina Guo) and I was quite happy with the result.


----------

